# Chelsea Manning for Maryland senate seat.



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow interesting.

https://www.rt.com/usa/415841-chelsea-manning-senate-maryland/


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This could be interesting, indeed.
He is not only a convicted felon, on espionage charges, but also was dishonorably discharged.

But to the leftists, this won't matter.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> This could be interesting, indeed.
> He is not only a convicted felon, on espionage charges, but also was dishonorably discharged.
> 
> But to the leftists, this won't matter.


Sounds like a perfect liberal democrat to me.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

He is a young boy hiding in an ugly woman's body. Yeah, exactly what we need.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

And here. 

Chelsea Manning: Ex-army leaker to run for US senatehttp://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-42679005


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

He and the one who grabbed her amnesty should be shot for Treason!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Time for a blanket party.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Typical north eastern liberal mentality, he, she, or it, whatever your supposed to call it wil probably get elected, after all,look at what it represents, DIVERSITY........as you can tell, I would never get elected to public office, can you guess why?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It should have no trouble wining as MD is very liberal overall. As far as treason goes it will fit right in with the rest of the democrats. I can see it now, I yield the floor to the gentle freak from Maryland.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Just another sign that this Once great Republic is decaying.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Maybe it will run for President someday and have Marylin Manson as a running mate. They would surly win California.....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> He is a young boy hiding in an ugly woman's body. Yeah, exactly what we need.


That young boy is 30.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Folks are missing the obvious. The lefty commies have nothing new or useful to offer citizens, thus another identity politics turd. This is a good sign for conservatives and America. The left continues to stick with stupid.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mentally Ill, FUBAR as a Human, Convicted Traitor, ***, mother drank heavily during his pregnancy, cannot distinguish between male and female, Dis-honarable Discharge, he attempted suicide and failed...etc, etc...

Any person who votes for manning needs dropped in the Marianna Trench while wearing concrete boots.

(Seriously, you cannot make this crap up...)


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Utterly and totally ridiculous. To even contemplate him running for office is a sign of where the Demonrats are wanting to go.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

He, and I mean that because I refuse to acknowledge him by the gender he prefers to associate himself, is enjoying his 15 minutes of fame since he just got out of prison and represents everything trump hates which makes the media love him. Give it a year, Manning will be off the talk show tour and on craigslist trying to pick up guys to earn some cash.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

In some very small aspect I pity the Jenner’s, Manning’s , Bono’s of the world. 
How badly must they hate themselves that choosing to mutilate yourself to satisfy the snakes in your head is a option 
Regardless of how they imagine themselves they are what they were born. No surgery can change your chromosome distinctions. 
God is not in the making mistakes business. He made you as you are and that is it. 

Proverbs 139
13 For you created my inmost being;
you knit me together in my mother’s womb.
14 I praise you because I am fearfully and wonderfully made;
your works are wonderful,
I know that full well.
15 My frame was not hidden from you
when I was made in the secret place,
when I was woven together in the depths of the earth.
16 Your eyes saw my unformed body;
all the days ordained for me were written in your book
before one of them came to be.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

He will fit in nicely with Maryland.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> That young boy is 30.


I meant his mentality is that of a young boy. He has had some arrested development probably around age 12 which helped spur him into wanting to be a "woman".


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I meant his mentality is that of a young boy. He has had some arrested development probably around age 12 which helped spur him into wanting to be a "woman".


Sasq, my good friend,

He is a mentally ill retard. Plain and Simple.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The biggest joke of all is, he can't even vote for himself.
A dishonorable discharge removes the right to vote forever.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Lol at all the maroons who kept telling me Maryland was 2A / RTKBA friendly and one of the so called " Free States " ...


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Funny, . . . Maryland reminds me of a place that Penn. didn't want so they drew a line and discarded anything south of it, . . . Virginia, . . . on the other hand looked at those hollers full of folks they didn't want, . . . and Delaware said "Not Me", . . . 

With it's declaration of intention, . . . sure glad I wasn't born there.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

If the comments are any indication, it may have a chance at winning.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Gator Monroe said:


> Lol at all the maroons who kept telling me Maryland was 2A / RTKBA friendly and one of the so called " Free States " ...


Please tell me who told you Maryland is a 2A friendly state, I would like to meet this person. I promise I would not physically harm him, but I guarantee you he is going to have his feeling hurt when I get done with him. To say that Maryland is a 2A state is like saying Sarah Brady is the founder of the NRA.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

6811 said:


> Please tell me who told you Maryland is a 2A friendly state, I would like to meet this person. I promise I would not physically harm him, but I guarantee you he is going to have his feeling hurt when I get done with him. To say that Maryland is a 2A state is like saying Sarah Brady is the founder of the NRA.


It was said numerous times to me at ar15.com,theakforum.net,glocktalk,calguns.net when talking about Firearms Restrictions in California (and other states as comparison ) .


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Bradley Manning's campaign ad.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> This could be interesting, indeed.
> He is not only a convicted felon, on espionage charges, but also was dishonorably discharged.
> 
> But to the leftists, this won't matter.


It is their poster child.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Did it just say "we need someone willing to fight".... wow that is rich


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The biggest joke of all is, he can't even vote for himself.
> A dishonorable discharge removes the right to vote forever.


If it can't vote how can it run for office? Asking cause I don't know but will try to find out...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Bwahahahahahaha.....it's going to fight for a better government and country? It sold out it's own. It's a disgrace to the uniform and country, yet there are leftist scrum suckers out there actively supporting it. 
I agree, how can the little pervert vote in the Senate if its rights to vote have been revoked? Or are they going to say it was Bradley when it got the DD, and now it's Chelsea, so the right has been restored? 
Talk about desperation for votes. The Democratic socialists will do anything to attain more power, wealth and control.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I thought the ad was hilarious ...... but I have a question .....

If one can't get laid as a Man, what makes one think they can get laid as a freak?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Liberals & freaks breed well ( Along with all the Turd worlders ) we all oughta know this by now seeing their impact on our Country &Lives


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a mouse running loose in my house that would probably get more votes, of course we are talking about Maryland now, never mind....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I just took a big ole crap that would get more votes than that mentally ill traitor. :vs_bananasplit:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Bradley sounds like a ***. How did he get his voice so *****?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

KUSA said:


> Bradley sounds like a ***. How did he get his voice so *****?


He was not a Republican Conservative .


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

The best that people can do is just ignore him. He is just an attention junkie.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

How do the liberal socialist promoting this abomination justify electing a traitor to the senate?









Ohhhh..........never mind.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

I wonder if in a couple hundred years historians, professors and teachers will point at this and say, "Ahh...this is where it fell apart for that once great Republic!"


----------

